# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Cannot print from SD card

## Carrot_or_Stick

I have the RepRap discount full graphics controller with a Rumba board but I cannot get my SD Card slot to work correctly. I'm currently running the Marlin RC (first version) and when I insert my card nothing happens. Below is the LCD / SD section of my config.h file.

//==============================LCD and SD support=============================
// @section lcd

// Define your display language below. Replace (en) with your language code and uncomment.
// en, pl, fr, de, es, ru, bg, it, pt, pt-br, fi, an, nl, ca, eu, kana, kana_utf8, cn, test
// See also language.h
#define LANGUAGE_INCLUDE GENERATE_LANGUAGE_INCLUDE(en)

// Choose ONE of these 3 charsets. This has to match your hardware. Ignored for full graphic display.
// To find out what type you have - compile with (test) - upload - click to get the menu. You'll see two typical lines from the upper half of the charset.
// See also documentation/LCDLanguageFont.md
  #define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780_JAPAN        // this is the most common hardware
  //#define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780_WESTERN
  //#define DISPLAY_CHARSET_HD44780_CYRILLIC

//#define ULTRA_LCD  //general LCD support, also 16x2
//#define DOGLCD  // Support for SPI LCD 128x64 (Controller ST7565R graphic Display Family)
//#define SDSUPPORT // Enable SD Card Support in Hardware Console
// Changed behaviour! If you need SDSUPPORT uncomment it!
//#define SDSLOW // Use slower SD transfer mode (not normally needed - uncomment if you're getting volume init error)
//#define SDEXTRASLOW // Use even slower SD transfer mode (not normally needed - uncomment if you're getting volume init error)
//#define SD_CHECK_AND_RETRY // Use CRC checks and retries on the SD communication
//#define ENCODER_PULSES_PER_STEP 1 // Increase if you have a high resolution encoder
//#define ENCODER_STEPS_PER_MENU_ITEM 5 // Set according to ENCODER_PULSES_PER_STEP or your liking
//#define ULTIMAKERCONTROLLER //as available from the Ultimaker online store.
//#define ULTIPANEL  //the UltiPanel as on Thingiverse
//#define SPEAKER // The sound device is a speaker - not a buzzer. A buzzer resonates with his own frequency.
//#define LCD_FEEDBACK_FREQUENCY_DURATION_MS 100 // the duration the buzzer plays the UI feedback sound. ie Screen Click
//#define LCD_FEEDBACK_FREQUENCY_HZ 1000         // this is the tone frequency the buzzer plays when on UI feedback. ie Screen Click
                                                 // 0 to disable buzzer feedback. Test with M300 S<frequency Hz> P<duration ms>
// PanelOne from T3P3 (via RAMPS 1.4 AUX2/AUX3)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/PanelOne
//#define PANEL_ONE

// The MaKr3d Makr-Panel with graphic controller and SD support
// http://reprap.org/wiki/MaKr3d_MaKrPanel
//#define MAKRPANEL

// The Panucatt Devices Viki 2.0 and mini Viki with Graphic LCD
// http://panucatt.com
// ==> REMEMBER TO INSTALL U8glib to your ARDUINO library folder: http://code.google.com/p/u8glib/wiki/u8glib
//#define VIKI2
//#define miniVIKI

// This is a new controller currently under development.  https://github.com/eboston/Adafruit-...ic-Controller/
//
// ==> REMEMBER TO INSTALL U8glib to your ARDUINO library folder: http://code.google.com/p/u8glib/wiki/u8glib
//#define ELB_FULL_GRAPHIC_CONTROLLER
//#define SD_DETECT_INVERTED

// The RepRapDiscount Smart Controller (white PCB)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapDiscount_Smart_Controller
//#define REPRAP_DISCOUNT_SMART_CONTROLLER

// The GADGETS3D G3D LCD/SD Controller (blue PCB)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RAMPS_1.3/1.4...eld_with_Panel
//#define G3D_PANEL

// The RepRapDiscount FULL GRAPHIC Smart Controller (quadratic white PCB)
// http://reprap.org/wiki/RepRapDiscoun...art_Controller
//
// ==> REMEMBER TO INSTALL U8glib to your ARDUINO library folder: http://code.google.com/p/u8glib/wiki/u8glib
#define REPRAP_DISCOUNT_FULL_GRAPHIC_SMART_CONTROLLER

// The RepRapWorld REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD v1.1
// http://reprapworld.com/?products_det...Path=1591_1626
//#define REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD
//#define REPRAPWORLD_KEYPAD_MOVE_STEP 10.0 // how much should be moved when a key is pressed, eg 10.0 means 10mm per click

// The Elefu RA Board Control Panel
// http://www.elefu.com/index.php?route...&product_id=53
// REMEMBER TO INSTALL LiquidCrystal_I2C.h in your ARDUINO library folder: https://github.com/kiyoshigawa/LiquidCrystal_I2C
//#define RA_CONTROL_PANEL

// The MakerLab Mini Panel with graphic controller and SD support
// http://reprap.org/wiki/Mini_panel
//#define MINIPANEL

/**

When I tried uncommenting the SDSupport line my card shows up as "NO SD CARD" even when it is in.  Not sure what im missing here.

----------


## Roxy

Which MOTHERBOARD do you have defined?  Presumably it is defined as Rumba.   Other than the SD Memory card not being present, does the LCD Panel work correctly?

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> Which MOTHERBOARD do you have defined?  Presumably it is defined as Rumba.   Other than the SD Memory card not being present, does the LCD Panel work correctly?


Correct I have a Rumba (defined as board 80) set in my config.h file. Everything else works as expected aside from the SD card.

----------


## Roxy

The Discount LCD Panel board has two small ribbon cables going to it, right?   I'm wondering if you have the 2nd cable plugged in correctly.   Other than that, I don't have any suggestions.  The SD Memory card sockets on the LCD Panels are always difficult to get going.

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> The Discount LCD Panel board has two small ribbon cables going to it, right?   I'm wondering if you have the 2nd cable plugged in correctly.   Other than that, I don't have any suggestions.  The SD Memory card sockets on the LCD Panels are always difficult to get going.


Yes it does have 2 ribbon cables running to it. However, if the 2nd cable wasn't connected correctly wouldn't I have more issues with the display?  Anyway, thanks for your help, I'll check the ribbons when i get home but I don't think my troubles will be solved there.

----------


## Roxy

I believe one cable is for the LCD and the other cable is for the SD Memory card.   I kind of doubt it is a cabling issue, but given the two functions are on separate cables, it is worth checking.   Also, doesn't the Rumba have an SD Memory card slot on the board?  If so, you should focus on getting that to work first because they will share a lot of signals.  If you can get it working on the Rumba, you have a better chance of getting it to work on the LCD Panel.

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

> I believe one cable is for the LCD and the other cable is for the SD Memory card.   I kind of doubt it is a cabling issue, but given the two functions are on separate cables, it is worth checking.   Also, doesn't the Rumba have an SD Memory card slot on the board?  If so, you should focus on getting that to work first because they will share a lot of signals.  If you can get it working on the Rumba, you have a better chance of getting it to work on the LCD Panel.


Cables are correctly connected, and the Rumba board does not have an on-board SD Memory Card slot. I will keep tooling around with this in my free time but since I use octopi it's not a massive deal. It would be good to get it working in case my usb port died one day though.

----------

